# Just received Swissvax Sample



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just received a swissvax sample of Swissvax Concorso. Its smaller than i thought it would be but seems to be plenty to do probably two coats on my car. I took some photos for size comparison and to show the contents. Not shown in the pictures are two tiny cotton clothes that were included. Although i want to try it, it seems like it would be a cool thing to leave unused and just keep for my collection. Check out the photos 

This is compared next to a U.S. currency quarter


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

That's sweet! :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

looks great, but wouldnt saving it just be a waste?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

That's tiny!!

Bet it was expensive though 

Save it.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hardsworth said:


> looks great, but wouldnt saving it just be a waste?


Yea but my train of thought is i have boutique waxes that look just as good and last longer. So I think itll be a cool collectors item.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

dave-g said:


> That's tiny!!
> 
> Bet it was expensive though
> 
> Save it.


Nope, free of charge!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Eh?? Free Swissvax??
Links are required :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Spill the beans


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've just found linky
You're welcome :thumb:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I didnt go to a link. All i did was go to their website and find contact information, and shoot them an email asking for a sample of wax. Low and behold i found this at my door step, they were very nice also.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Babalu826 said:


> Yea but my train of thought is i have boutique waxes that look just as good and last longer. So I think itll be a cool collectors item.


suppose you have a point


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

I cant really see swissvax uk handing out samples, but maybe I'm wrong ???


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

alexj said:


> I cant really see swissvax uk handing out samples, but maybe I'm wrong ???


Much like myself. I was very surprised when it came in the mail. The north American dealer never contacted me, but the uk office sent my inquiry to them.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Your more likely to buy some now arent you...

The marketing is strong in that one Master Luke


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I got 10ml Concorso, Samurai, and Zuffenhausen samples, and 50ml Onyx and Mirage pots myself. Very cool!


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I got 10ml Concorso, Samurai, and Zuffenhausen samples, and 50ml Onyx and Mirage pots myself. Very cool!


Could we see some pics? I'm not sure as to how big mine is in ML. I would think mine would be 10ml?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

A Free 10ml of Crystal Rock sample would be nice 

Approx £40 worth !


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Just filled in the form fingers crossed


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Babalu826 said:


> Could we see some pics? I'm not sure as to how big mine is in ML. I would think mine would be 10ml?


Yep, you got 10ml! Nice that you got it for free, I had to pay $20! 

I got the 10ml ones just to smell. I'm trying to get a 50ml concorso, but it's a Swissvax USA only product.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats a big tub :doublesho


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

JasonH20URF said:


> Just filled in the form fingers crossed


Let us know how you get on


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Type R + did you get all that free apart from the reflexus

Got a bit of a collection goin on down under !

I just filled out my details on the (I hate giving away my details)

SWISSVAX Wax Recommendation for your Vehicle page

See what happens next


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


>


Damn that's a beautiful sight. Which is your favorite?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Babalu826 said:


> Damn that's a beautiful sight. Which is your favorite?


It's hard to go past Onyx for the price, looks, and smell (just a bit sweeter passionfruit smell than your concorso). It's also a lot softer wax too.

Onyx will be going on the Lex IS-F on the weekend. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alexj said:


> Hey Type R + did you get all that free apart from the reflexus
> 
> Got a bit of a collection goin on down under !
> 
> ...


No, I had to pay for all of them. Saves me buying full pots. I just wish they'd make them all in the 50ml pots, that size is perfect, and a better representation of the wax. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Is samurai wax copy paste from onyx?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is samurai wax copy paste from onyx?


It looks that way, but I can't give honest opinion just from the 10ml Samurai sample. It's too small! :lol:

Samurai doesn't feel as oily, but that could just be because of sample size too. I'll buy the 10ml size of Onyx and Mirage as well, and see how they compare to the 50ml pots. I suspect they would be a lot harder.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What size is the Reflexus? Looks massive compared to the other two.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> What size is the Reflexus? Looks massive compared to the other two.


Normal size 200ml. The Mirage and Onyx are 50ml. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> It's hard to go past Onyx for the price, looks, and smell (just a bit sweeter passionfruit smell than your concorso). It's also a lot softer wax too.
> 
> Onyx will be going on the Lex IS-F on the weekend. :thumb:


WHHHYYYYYY???
youll just layer a very good wax with not so good wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> WHHHYYYYYY???
> youll just layer a very good wax with not so good wax.




Purely for look, to amp up the wetness.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Purely for look, to amp up the wetness.


Then give reflexus another layer that will amp the wetness!
if you apply a layer of onyx youll only weaken the gloss/wetness.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gave it a whirl :thumb:


----------



## Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

I received a Concorso sample today. It looks nice, but they are vey small indeed.
I doubt it is enough to do a whole car. 

A few years back I tried Scuderia wax and I loved it. One part of me wants to buy a new pot, but another part of me wonders if it would really make the difference compared to a few of the other favorite (and sometimes cheaper) brands.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Message I got from Swissvax today regarding a message I sent yesterday:

Dear ------

Thank you very much for your enquiry which has been forwarded to us from the Swissvax factory.

Unfortunately we do not have any sample Swissvax products in the UK. If you would like to see the products before buying, you are more than welcome to visit us here at our detailing centre for some advice/product demonstration. Alternatively you can give us a call and speak to me or any of my team who would be pleased to advise you further.

Kind regards

Samantha


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

More or less the same reply as I got

I guess Samantha has been a busy girl today


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Same as I got


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

rallyman1978 said:


> More or less the same reply as I got
> 
> I guess Samantha has been a busy girl today


She'll be wandering where it all came from :lol:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Message I got from Swissvax today regarding a message I sent yesterday:
> 
> Dear ------
> 
> ...


Awwwww that's sucks. Maybe they'll get some soon.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like SV is to greedy to handle some sample out for free...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> Looks like SV is to greedy to handle some sample out for free...


looks like your too broke to pay for them! :lol: jk!

it all depends on your local distributor. I can get any of them here in Australia....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think I could be sending an email :lol: 
Bet they've been swamped size this thread :lol:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe they dont need to here in the UK


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> looks like your too broke to pay for them! :lol: jk!
> 
> it all depends on your local distributor. I can get any of them here in Australia....


I do sold onyx as is not best in my opinion so based on this experience I will not pay for brand new full pot without trying it ... simple as


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I do sold onyx,mirage,shield as they are not best in my opinion so based on this experience I will not pay for brand new full pot without trying it ... simple as


well then pay for samples like I did. You can't expect SV to give them away. Dodo Juice don't give away their panel pots, Raceglaze don't give away their testers.....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be more than happy to pay for samples but problem is they do not offer any .... I know nothing in life comes for free...


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Swissvax probably hates me for this lol. Bombarded by emails. I'm sure that's the last sample I'll receive! Haha


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah Babalu youre on the swissvax blacklist


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I will be more than happy to pay for samples but problem is they do not offer any .... I know nothing in life comes for free...


Swissvax UK might not offer them (they should and can), you could try direct from Switzerland instead.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Aah Switzerland ... never been but I can imagine 

Cuckoo clocks, Martina Hingis and chocolate, plus the trains run on time !


Today through the post I received their brochure and retail price list

which is fairly impressive but I cant detail my car with it

Unfortunately no sample crystal rock as yet !

:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

alexj said:


> Aah Switzerland ... never been but I can imagine
> 
> Cuckoo clocks, Martina Hingis and chocolate, plus the trains run on time !
> 
> ...


hahahahaha

I emailed them too via the link in this thread, all I got was the brochure and price list too.

Tight cnnts


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

adf27 said:


> Message I got from Swissvax today regarding a message I sent yesterday:
> 
> Dear ------
> 
> ...


i tryed and got the same email back, was worth a try!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I got pointed to their Discovery kits, the cheapest being £120. As if I'm going to pay that much to get a sample of wax to try.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't get a free sample but I did get their price list and catalogue :lol:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

i sent swissvax an email a week or so ago asking about the sizes their waxes come in and why they don't offer in smaller sizes ect .... didn't even get a response !! got nice responses from EVERY other company i sent the email to apart from Swissvax. says it all for me really, my £££ will be going elsewhere.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I get response from Switzerland SV but not from UK SV this is the way how they deal with customers ...


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I get response from Switzerland SV but not from UK SV this is the way how they deal with customers ...


not very good is it ....


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh well

Its the treat us mean to keep us keen approach

It seems to be working...whip me again !

:lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I get response from Switzerland SV but not from UK SV this is the way how they deal with customers ...


Still no good from Switzerland I take it. I guess they don't want to take SV UK business. 

If it makes you feel better, I just ordered 50ml Autobahn and Onyx, and 10ml Mirage and Onyx to complete my set! :lol:

Would you like me to order you some? It'll cost you, but you can get them.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I will be more than happy to pay for samples but problem is they do not offer any .... I know nothing in life comes for free...


Yep, I'd gladly pay for a sample. I'm close to buying Raceglaze black label but would love to try a sample of something else before making that commitment.

I filled out the sample and handbook request on their US site and got this email:

Dear Madam, Sir,

We have just been made aware of an existing "bug" within our handbook-database program.
The problem has however now been addressed and resolved.

As an an unfortunate result of this technical failure, several Swissvax Handbook requests have been missed out on and have consequently never been fulfilled.

In case you have requested the Swissvax Handbook over the last few months and have never received your copy, may we kindly ask you to send us a new request using following link?
Please note that the Swissvax Handbook is also available online and as a downloadable PDF file.

Please accept our sincere apologies for this delay and inconvenience.

and the link only talks about the handbook, no more sample.....

oh well, I do realize they can't send out hundreds of free samples but I would love to be able to purchase one.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

New samples turned up yesterday!


----------



## MarvinHC (Jun 9, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> New samples turned up yesterday!


yeah yeah, just rub it in (pun intended)


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

MarvinHC said:


> yeah yeah, just rub it in (pun intended)


And take your time buffing off too, it's Swissvax after all :thumb:

Nice little haul there, don't think we will see many of those from UK members


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

They must be desperate to break the Aussie market !

Too well known with a good rep in the UK


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Same here, i e-mailed to get a sample, apparently they do not make samples. So all my hard earnt went to auto finesse, an excellent company who, when i place an order they never fail to send me a freebie to try !!!! I cannot praise them enough. Thank you auto finesse!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alexj said:


> They must be desperate to break the Aussie market !
> 
> Too well known with a good rep in the UK


Nope. The Reps here order them straight from Switzerland.

Your reps are the problem.....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I suggest you pester your Swissvax reps!!! :thumb:

April 6th


Swissvax Australia said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> We do not import the wax samples anymore. It has been 2 years since we last had any in stock.
> 
> ...


April 9th


Swissvax Australia said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> I have made some enquiries to Switzerland and will get back to you shortly.
> Regards


April 11th


Swissvax Australia said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I have had a reply from Swissvax and the following waxes are available to order in 10ml sizes;
> 
> ...


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I may just buy a tub of Raceglaze Black Label and call it done. Between that and Body Wrap I could spend all my time in the garage just looking at my cars 

I did like the idea of trying another high end, often raved about product before dumping that kind of money though.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonder why they put the cross on the other side of the Mirage to the rest of them. Do my head in that but if i had them i could live with it. :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Wonder why they put the cross on the other side of the Mirage to the rest of them. Do my head in that but if i had them i could live with it. :lol:


 That's the first thing I noticed too!!!

I can see why they put the cross on the bottom of the Zuffenhausen, but not sure about the rest. You would think the cross should be on top!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

InvaderZim said:


> I may just buy a tub of Raceglaze Black Label and call it done. Between that and Body Wrap I could spend all my time in the garage just looking at my cars
> 
> I did like the idea of trying another high end, often raved about product before dumping that kind of money though.


Why not try Zymol then? You can get the Holiday Sampler Wax Kits all year round from them. :thumb:


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Why not try Zymol then? You can get the Holiday Sampler Wax Kits all year round from them. :thumb:


I have glasur and while it is nice it didn't "wow" me so I'm hesitant to climb farther up the Zymol ladder. On my 73 240Z's old paint the glasur would sweat and just didn't hold up over any length of time.

I got a small sample of Black Label and it looks great going on 2 months now and the glasur on that paint would start looking not so good after 2 weeks


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

Hello,

i have a option to get a swissvax test kit with mirage vax. And only thing i can find about is, in kit are 2 pcs x 10ml. Are this 10ml of vax and 10ml of cleaning fluid? Because if you buy test kit, it cost you more than 10 ml cleaning fluid and 10ml of mirage separate.

Is 10 ml enough for my e46 cabrio?

Can I use project 32 over mirage after every wash?

Tnx,
Miha


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a bit more than 10ml to wax my cars by hand. If you really concentrate on getting it as thin as you possibly can, you'll probably do it. 

I got a 10ml cleaner fluid sample packet here too, but you'll need a lot more than that to do your car. It's very oily, so only use very little at a time. 

Realistically, I would just buy 10ml wax and 10ml cleaner fluid and do the bonnet of your car. If you got some left over, do the front guards. You should be able to get a good feel of what you can expect from the full sized products. The cleaner fluid is a must! It's very nice, well worth it. :thumb:

Mirage is very nice too, one of my favourites!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Had an email from swissvax uk today saying that the mirage and onyx tester kits will be available on the website by the end of the month for around £7.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Hoppo32 said:


> Had an email from swissvax uk today saying that the mirage and onyx tester kits will be available on the website by the end of the month for around £7.


Thats what im talking about !!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! I told you guys you need to pester them!!!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

All i got was a f-fing price list :lol: just made me laugh!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

What a lovely price list it is, must have cost a few quid to make


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting this info! I just requested a sample for myself!


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn I'm surprised this is still alive


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Babalu826 said:


> Damn I'm surprised this is still alive


Lol! 
Just got an email form Swissvax USA that they are sending me my sample. :thumb:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

MadMerc said:


> Lol!
> Just got an email form Swissvax USA that they are sending me my sample. :thumb:


thats great to hear :thumb:
glad i was able to help some fellow detailers on here.


----------

